# Locations



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I posted a few to get started. You guys know your locations better than I do. Feel free to create any locations you want that are not within 20 - 40 miles of another location already posted. 

I also know some of you are close to State lines, so feel free to post replies to any threads that are in your coverage area.

~Chuck


----------



## Lawnman102 (Jan 3, 2004)

:waving: I live in Lennon Mi and always up for some plowing Lennon is 12 miles west of Flint. Call me any time between 9.00 am and 6.00 pm.

Thanks Bill Camp
Fourstar Lawnscaping
[810]621-4301
[810]423-6289


----------

